# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [26-01-18] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - GSM v4.8 Happy Republic Day - ZTE FRP in FTM, ASUS FRP!

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UltimateGSM v4.8 for UMTv2 / UMT Pro Innovative and Intelligent*      _Added:_  *ASUS FRP Reset in Fastboot*- X003
- X00BD
- X00DD
- X00DDA
- X00ID
- X00LD
- X00LDA
- Z010D
- Z012DC
- Z017D
- Z01MD  _- This option is in Miscellaneous Tab._ _- Connect phone Fastboot Mode, click on Reset FRP and follow instruction.
- If this method does not work on newer firmware, please use QcFire._   *ZTE FRP Reset in FTM / Fastboot*- A0620
- A1P
- A880
- Avea Intouch 4
- Avid PLUS 
- Avid Trio 
- Axon
- Axon 7
- Axon 7 A2017U
- Axon 7 Max C2017
- Axon 7 Mini
- Axon 7 Mini B2017G
- Axon 7S A2018
- Axon A1
- Axon A1R
- Axon Elite A1
- Axon M Z999
- Axon Max C2016
- Axon mini B2016
- Axon Pro A1P
- Axon Tianji mini B2015
- Blade A310
- Blade A320
- Blade A460
- Blade A470
- Blade A506
- Blade A512
- Blade A521
- Blade A711
- Blade D T610
- Blade Force N9517
- Blade Max 3 Z986U
- Blade S6
- Blade S6 Plus
- Blade S7 T920
- Blade Spark Z971
- Blade V5 V9180
- Blade V770
- Blade V8
- Blade V8 Mini
- Blade V8 Pro Z978
- Blade V8C V0840
- Blade Vantage Z839
- Blade X MAX Z983
- Blade X Z93
- Blade X Z965
- Blade X9
- Blade Z MAX Z982
- ConeXis X1
- Fanfare 2 Z815
- Grand X MAX 2 Z988
- Grand X Max+ Z987
- Grand X View 2 K81
- Grand X View 2 K81
- Grand X2 Z850 
- Grand X3 Z959
- Grand X4 LTE Z957
- Grand X4 Z956
- JASPER Z718TL
- Libero 2 602ZT
- Maven 2 Z831
- Maven 3 Z835
- Maven Z812
- MAX XL N9560
- Mighty 3C N928Dt
- Mono MO-01
- Nubia Z7 Mini
- Nubia Z9 Max NX512J
- Overture 3 Z851M
- Prestige 2 N9136
- Prestige N9132
- Smart E8 
- Smart style 7 
- Smart Ultra 6 
- Smart V8 
- Sonata 3 Z832
- Speed N9130
- Tempo N9131
- Tempo X N9137
- Trek 2 K88
- Turkcell T40
- Turkcell T50
- Turkcell T60
- Turkcell T70
- Turkcell T80
- V5S N918St
- VFD 510
- VFD 511
- VFD 710
- VFD600
- VFD995N
- Warp 7  N9519
- Warp N9518
- Z MAX PRO Z981
- Z828
- Z833
- ZMax  Z970
- Zmax 2 Z955A 
- ZMax 2 Z955L
- Zmax 2 Z958
- Zpad K90u_
- You need to connect phone in FTM Mode.
- If this method does not work on latest firmware, you may use QcFire._   *Updated Models for Motorola Network Fix* _(Exclusive)_
- XT1550
- XT1609
- XT1622
- XT1635-01
- XT1642
- XT1643
- XT1676
- XT1684
- XT1562 - *NEW*
- XT1602 - *NEW*
- XT1675 - *NEW*
- XT1794 - *NEW*  _- Added Automatic and Manual Mode in case Model is not auto-detected._
- This option will fix Network issue caused by New FRP Reset Method.
- If you get IMEI back to original, but no network, please full flash phone.
- This feature will revert back phone to original factory state.    *Minor Bug Fixes and Improvements*    *WARNING :**
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO           ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /    IMEI. * * ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING -** READ CAREFULLY**
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We** will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.  * * :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES? Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.  * * PLEASE           DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE  AND          SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED   IMMEDIATELY.**  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

